# Form S1 Official Translation



## LizFox (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi

Does anyone have an official Spanish Translation of the S1 Form please?

Thanks

Liz


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

LizFox said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone have an official Spanish Translation of the S1 Form please?
> 
> ...


:welcome:

if you've been asked for an 'official' translation then it has to be done by someone registered who can put an official stamp on it

there's a list of official, registered translators on the UKinSpain website

can I ask why you need it?


----------



## LizFox (Apr 29, 2013)

*For Residencia*

Hi

I'm living and working here so have a live SS card. But my mum, who's 91 is living with me so to get her to register with a doctor here she needs her Residencia.

The office in Seville won't accept my mam's S1 Form cos they say they can't read it and need an official translation - which is about 95 euro!!!

Everywhere else in Spain, I'm sure they just accept the form. But in Andalucia .... they like to complicate everything.

Regards

Liz


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

LizFox said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm living and working here so have a live SS card. But my mum, who's 91 is living with me so to get her to register with a doctor here she needs her Residencia.
> 
> ...



The s1 form does not need translating as Spain uses the same form - ask them for a Spanish version of the S1 - then use that for the translations!

(The s1 forms have now been rationalized across all EU countries which is why the UK had to replace the old E111/E110/E121 forms)


----------



## LizFox (Apr 29, 2013)

*PDF of Spanish S1 Form*

Hi all

Here's a challenge for you all. 

See who can be first to find the Spanish version of an S1 Form.

:bump2:

Liz


----------



## LizFox (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks Snikpoh


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

... if all else fails, UKinSpain should be able to get a copy. They might also already have a translated version.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

OK LizFox - what's the prize??


http://ec.europa.eu/social/keyDocum...portdoccombined&mode=advancedSubmit&langId=es



click the link called _documentos portátiles _from that link - all the forms you could ever want are there - with info sheets - in Spanish - including the S1


----------



## LizFox (Apr 29, 2013)

*Found it*

Hi all

I found it. Thank you all.

I had to make a phone call to the EU and they directed me.

Sorry, I can't post the website address of where the form is cos I haven't posted enough on this forum but if anyone's stuck with the same problem, ask me, and we'll find a way round it.



Liz

:flame:


----------



## LizFox (Apr 29, 2013)

*Prize*

Hi, sorry I didn't see that you'd found it. I was on the phone to the EU office in Belgium (that's my excuse).

The prize is a big thank you and I'll buy a drink next time I'm over your way.

But, really, I can't stress enough how grateful I am. Your forum came up trumps and is number 1 on my list.

I posted the same question on my local forum and the initial replies were just sarcastic comments - no help at all.

After a full day running around last Tuesday to try to get this Residencia and the prospect of doing the same again tomorrow - it's nice for a bit of friendly support!

Regards

Liz


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Which INSS office in Seville are you using?

I could be totally wrong but I believe the correct office is located here...

Calle Sánchez Perrier,2, Seville, Spain... Teléfono: 954 746000.

Pensions Service in Newcastle who send out the form S1 say they have not encountered this situation before and have told me that the Form S1 they dispatch is only available in English and is routinely acceptable as such by the Spanish Authorities. 
It was suggested however that the NHS might be able to issue a covering letter in Spanish which might help process your application and suggest you contact them on 0044 191 218 1999. Choose Option 1 on first contact with this number...

Hope this helps...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

LizFox said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm living and working here so have a live SS card. But my mum, who's 91 is living with me so to get her to register with a doctor here she needs her Residencia.
> 
> ...


Andalucía? Not exactly true. In Sevilla, they are quite antisocial. Based on our experiences, it is, in our opinion, the most unfriendly town/city in Andalucía and the funcionarios even more so! The rest of Andalucía they are quite friendly and helpful.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

LizFox said:


> Hi, sorry I didn't see that you'd found it. I was on the phone to the EU office in Belgium (that's my excuse).
> 
> The prize is a big thank you and I'll buy a drink next time I'm over your way.
> 
> ...


Be sure to tell them you got plenty of help and no sarcastic comments from this forum!


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

xabiachica... as always I could be wrong but Im pretty sure the Spanish S! is for Spanish Nationals who wish to make use of other EU countries State Health Systems. 
When I spoke to Newcastle earler today, they did point out that the form produced by them has a signature and a stamp on it indicating their preparedness for the applicant to use the form... I would imagine they would not be in a position to sign and stamp a form drawn from another country... as I said though,,, I could be wrong!

Does remind me of this though... its an oldie but a goodie...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

AAAGGGGGGHHH!!
It's going to haunt you for *The Rest Of Your Life *Xabiachica!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

but it should be compulsory viewing for every funcionario before starting work each day.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

I thought it _was_....!


----------



## LizFox (Apr 29, 2013)

*Inss*

Hi

Before I can get her an SS card from the INSS I have to get her Residencia. That's where they're asking for proof of pension - at Plaza de España when I'm applying for her Residentia. Next comes the trip to the INSS - mine will be in Bellavista because our doctor is in Fuente del Rey.

I'm not intending to take in the completed Spanish S1 form, I only want the Spanish version because they can use it as the translation to save me forking out for one (sorry, maybe "forking out" is a northern term = "paying")

But thanks for all your help and positive comments and I will make a note of it on the other forum when they allow me to log on. Maybe they've read what I said previously and blocked me!

Thanx

Liz


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

whitenoiz said:


> xabiachica... as always I could be wrong but Im pretty sure the Spanish S! is for Spanish Nationals who wish to make use of other EU countries State Health Systems.
> When I spoke to Newcastle earler today, they did point out that the form produced by them has a signature and a stamp on it indicating their preparedness for the applicant to use the form... I would imagine they would not be in a position to sign and stamp a form drawn from another country... as I said though,,, I could be wrong!
> 
> Does remind me of this though... its an oldie but a goodie...
> ...


Yes it is the Spanish version but since it's the same form it should help. I'm ignoring the YouTube


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> AAAGGGGGGHHH!!
> It's going to haunt you for *The Rest Of Your Life *Xabiachica!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LizFox (Apr 29, 2013)

*Success with the Residencia*

Hi

Just wanted to let you all know that the Residencia application went well. There was a long wait of over an hour but the guy just clipped the papers together and sent us off to the bank to pay our 10 euro then gave us the residencia when we went back with the stamped receipt. He didn't even ask for the translation! 

The Medical Card application was more stressful. Seems that the guy hadn't done it before and he kept disappearing then sending emails to colleagues and serving someone else while he waited for the reply. He DID need the translation - but at least he made an attempt to read it in English first.

A long day - but now we have a Residencia number and a paper to take to the ambulatorio.

So progress.

Liz


----------

